# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Tìm hiểu về Gaming Gear ( phần 2 )

## quan4747

Tiếp theo bài Tìm hiểu về Gaming Gear, hôm nay chúng ta tiếp tục điểm qua một số kinh nghiệm chọn Gear phù hợp với khả năng cũng như sở thích của từng người. 

*Nguyên tắc chọn Gaming Gear*

- Bạn đừng để ý đến quá nhiều về thông số kĩ thuật. Tuy nhiên cũng nên biết sơ qua các khái niệm về thông số kĩ thuật để hiểu rõ hơn mình đang mua gì. (Dùng wikipedia.org search nếu muốn hiểu thêm về thông số kĩ thuật của 1 món hàng bạn đang định mua).
- Nguyên tắc chọn Gaming Gear của Spirit là : Hiệu quả - Giá thành phù hợp túi tiền (chắc ai cũng vậy).
+ Hiệu quả : Với game chiến thuật bạn cần 1 con mouse vừa tay, ổn định và sử dụng được 
Với game hành động bạn cần một con chuột *CHÍNH XÁC & THẬT SỰ ỔN ĐỊNH* để nâng cao cũng như duy trì phong độ hiện tại của mình nên bạn không nhất thiết phài có một con chuột ở đẳng cấp 2000 DPI hay 1600 DPI, chỉ cần khoảng 400-800 DPI là đủ. IE 1.1, IE 3.0, Mx510, Mx518, Razer DeathAdder đều thích hợp. 
​ Như vậy để chọn được mouse phù hợp nó phụ thuộc vào Tay của bạn - việc này bạn phải tự thử và quyết định là của bạn. Và MOUSE PAD phải phù hợp với con mouse bạn xài. Việc lựa chọn loại MOUSE PAD phù hợp là hết sức khó, nếu có cơ hội, bạn hãy thử hết các loại mousepad với con chuột của mình trước khi mua ( Mượn bạn bè để thử, mua dùng rồi bán lại chịu lỗ 1 chút... ). 
​ 3 dòng mousepad Qpad, Razer, Steel Series đều tốt, ngoài ra cũng phải kể đến nhãn hiệu Everglide với 2 dòng đang thịnh hành tại thị trường VN là Everglide Titan Fnatic Edition và Everglide Titan DKT Edition..
Và để phù hợp túi tiền, bạn nên biết lựa chọn đầu tư cho cái nào và mua cái nào trước mua cái nào sau.
Đối với game Hành động : Mua Mouse kèm theo Mousepad, nếu đã đủ tiền mua Mouse mình thích mà chưa đủ tiền mua mousepad thì không nên mua mouse trước mà hãy để đủ tiền mua 1 bộ mouse & mousepad đã chọn. Vì nếu không có mouse pad, mouse của bạn xịn đến đâu cũng trở thành vô dụng và có thể mau hỏng. Tiếp đó đầu tư 1 cái headphone, nếu bạn không có nhu cầu cao thì có thể chọn 1 dòng headphone nghe phân biệt rõ được trái phải xa gần cho phù hợp túi tiền. Túi tiền to thì nên mua Icemat, Pc Series hay Plantronic.


*Mua ở đâu ?*

- Xsoft có tất cả các mặt hàng trên với giá chấp nhận được : website www.coolgear.vn. Tại HN ra mua trực tiếp, còn lại các nơi khác đều có thể mua và nhận SHIP. Razer cũng có nhà phân phối chính thức tại VN với Cty Tabalo tại Tp.HCM.
- TP.HCM chỉ có IE hàng xách tay, còn lại các mặt hàng khác đều có bán tại các cửa hàng, nhà phân phối chính thức của các hãng trên. Chỉ cần TÌM là thấy.
- Hàng xách tay : cũng có đầy đủ các mặt hàng trên, giá thành tốt hơn chút tuy nhiên không có bảo hành. Tuy nhiên chỉ có người quen biết để mua hoặc chỉ quảng cáo trong những diễn đàn riêng của từng game.
- Hàng Second hand : còn bảo hành hoặc không tùy vào người bán, tuy nhiên rất khó đến lượt bạn chộp được hàng Second hand mà còn ngon. 


Dù ít dù nhiều thì Gaming Gear cũng thật sự quan trọng trong thành công của bạn, bạn nên mua cho dù túi tiền ít. Dù con mouse của bạn không có pro nào xài, dù mousepad của bạn chỉ 20k, dù headphone của bạn là somic loại ít tiền thì nó cũng sẽ giúp bạn không lâm vào tình trạng phải làm quen với Gaming Gear lạ ở mỗi giải đấu và không có nhưng pha “gà” chưa bao giờ có trong lịch sử chơi game của bạn

----------

